# My first dead-out



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom Davidson said:


> All of this makes me believe that winter is the time for re-thinking your methods, learning from your mistakes.


Exactly.

One of the best things a beekeeper can do is ensure his hives going into winter are properly fed, properly housed, and healthy. Get that right, won't have too many issues.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about your dead out,

Just remember, sometimes hives just die.

Shane


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Had 1 deadout so far this year. It was a starve out and it left me with beautiful drawn comb. Think they did me a favor for swarm season.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I realized today that I saw that hive (and one other) weakening over the course of a very warm month. Instead of accepting it for what it was, I guess those boxes became boxes of hope in my mind, rather than what they were. And now they aren't boxes of failure, they just are what they are. Accepting what you're seeing is a lesson I've learned. My question is, once in winter and one or two hives are weakening, should you combine them (how, if they have two queens) or feed or just let 'em be and be thankful for the extra equipment they're freeing up for the following spring?


----------

